

Ask HN: How long would you go unpaid on a startup? - jay_ta

Suppose you are working for a startup, how long would you go unpaid and give credit to the company? (With and without equity)
======
PaulHoule
If it is MY company, a long time. If it is your company I need cash on the
barrelhead.

~~~
dkersten
Absolutely this. My own company - as long as I believe I have a realistic
chance of it working out then as long as I'm able to (ie as long as I can pay
rent, etc).

If its not my company, then not at all. Even with equity, since equity is
worthless (until its not).

I define "my company" as: I don't necessarily have to have had a part in
coming up with the idea or have to have a fancy position like CEO/COO/CTO, but
rather have physical ownership (equity; a _minimum_ of 10%, anything less
doesn't feel like really owning the company), my opinions matter (input) and
the other founders recognise me as a founder and treat me as a founder (this
includes being named as a founder on any documentation where doing so is
relevant, eg, slide decks, angellist).

------
ellysetaylor21
Well, it depends on idea. If the idea is good and will grow with the time I
will ready to give one year.

~~~
jay_ta
I hope for my sanity you're talking about the case of equity.

~~~
ellysetaylor21
Yeah .

------
whatthemick
Without equity? Not a single day.

